# You have done it too



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

Well I had my first experience getting my IH 460 utility stuck. I was trying to push some brush back with the loader and dropped the front end into a 3 foot sink hole. Went up to the front axle and took me about two hours to get out. Thank god for the loader. I could lift the front end up and use blocks and boards to get the front on solid ground. Then I had to get the rear tires out of the hole I dug. Lesson learned to not try and power your way out, it only makes a bigger hole to get out of. My last resort was going to be running a chain from a tree and hooking on to the tire chains, but got out before resorting to that.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

When I start to dig holes like that, I put the bucket in the dump position, lift the front a bit and curl the bucket as I back up. I do have differential lock and 4WD. The trick is to get out before you're hopelessly stuck.


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

"The trick is to get out before you're hopelessly stuck." 

I agree.

It's amazing the number of ways that one can get their tractor stuck. I tend to get less stuck nowadays.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep small break w/little thinking can save lots of sweat.edro:


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I tried the bucket trick, but as most have figured out, I was hopelessly burried at that point. Lesson learned. It is amazing how fast the treads dig to china when they spin. In a way it was good for me to get stuck, it will make me pay closer attention and stop and think before I get too far gone. It was not fun


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Ther are so many different types of stuck.
I dislike getting belly hung...fel no help 4wd just spins..in snow when its darn cold.

Guess getting close to getting stuck can keep one sharp plus little pucker power.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe 40 years ago, I got a JD stuck way past getting it out with the bucket. I got a buddy with a 4WD mason's dump to come pull me out. Yup! the truck bottomed out too. 4 or 5 hours later, we had jacked up the tractor and filled the holes with rocks and wood and then used it to pull out the truck. Lesson learned. If 4WD and locking the differential won't get me out, I use the bucket before I bury myself to that point.
A smart man learns from his mistakes. A wise man learns from the mistakes of others.
From time to time, I exhibit a wee bit of wisdom.


----------



## MG1867 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks smithed for sharing you story and not keeping it to your self. I'm a new tractor owner and don't know the limits of a tractor so post like this will help my learning curve. Take care

Mike


----------



## jbrumberg (Dec 5, 2011)

FYI: For SCUT's and smaller CUT's a good danforth anchor, chain, and a come-a-long can get one unstuck... And R-1's will get you stuck farther in and deeper than other type tires- they goo forward much better than they goo in reverse


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Mike,with setup you have getting unstuck should be easier w/backhoe...the third arm.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its a learning experience thats for sure..


----------



## trucker101 (Jan 16, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnRRGW6z3UQ"]Fordson tractor stuck in the mud - YouTube[/ame]

As Elmer Fudd would say...

Discwaimew!!! Don't EVEW twy this a home. Dese awe pwofessionaw highwy unskiwwed non-expewts in theiw "fiewd" Dat's aww fowks. Oh, dat scwewy wabbit! ..


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! Kind of dangerous, but something to file away in the extreme back of my mind.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Iguess if all else fails might as well give it try.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Almost considered that with my pick-up an hour ago. I took the truck up in back because I needed a couple chainsaws and gas, tools, ropes etc while starting to open up the old overgrown access road. I chained up a couple small oaks that I cut down and started pulling them out to the field. The 2WD posi truck started spinning and it slid towards a washout. Thankfully, the tires are good and they spun the pine straw out from under them and momentum plus 25% traction got me out. The wife is sick so it would have been just me and the tractor if I had bottomed out.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

trucker101 said:


> Fordson tractor stuck in the mud - YouTube
> 
> As Elmer Fudd would say...
> 
> Discwaimew!!! Don't EVEW twy this a home. Dese awe pwofessionaw highwy unskiwwed non-expewts in theiw "fiewd" Dat's aww fowks. Oh, dat scwewy wabbit! ..



 Don't *EVER* do that! Even my manuals for my Farmall H and 350 Utility warn never to attach logs to the tires like that because it can very well flip the tractor over backwards and kill you. You saw in the video how the tractor reared up when the logs were digging in. Just a little too much torque and that tractor would have been on its back. If you get stuck to the point you can't get out under your own power, stop. Don't keep digging holes as it will just make it harder for you to get out. Its best to get another tractor or a truck/suv/etc to pull the tractor out because that is the safest way of doing it. I have buried many a tractor here on my farm, so I have a bit of experience getting them out. The worst stuck I have ever been is when I sank my 1066 down to the engine frame rails along the swamp. Had to dig it out with the Bobcat a bit before I could pull it out. With the duals on, I left ruts in the field 5' wide by 4' deep on each side.


----------

